
Twitter Begins Turning On The Secure HTTPS By Default - tathagatadg
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/23/twitter-secure/
======
mtogo
Really great news, as most people don't know what HTTPS is or why they'd
enable it.

------
r00fus
More signs of pressure from Google+. Yay for competition in the social space!

